# An Open Letter to LeBron



## Deep Sound Channel (Apr 28, 2010)

On the off chance that you, LeBron James, are putzing around on this internet basketball forum, I have 4 words for you:

*More titles than Jordan*

That's what waits for you if defy the common wisdom and come to Chicago this offseason. A chance to be part of the greatest dynasty in the history of the game in the house that Mike built. You'd be paying tribute to the legacy of the greatest who ever came before while at the same time putting yourself in the best possible position to do him one better in the championship department (or two or three better- hell, go for five better; I believe in you!) DRose is a natural playmaker and only going to get better once he figures out how to get himself to the line consistently. Noah's the kind of guy you learn to love when he's on your side, and the rest the time isn't just peanuts either. This team could conceivably still sign and trade for Bosh after signing you- you guys could win like 20 straight titles!!! Best Dynasty Ever!!!

Just Something to think about :grinning:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

7 titles ?! lol.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Honestly, you put Rose and Lebron, at their ages, on a team with a decent big and add another big like Bosh/Amare, and replace Dung, and you could easily win 7. The Thunder are the only real competition to that team. Dwight doesn't have enough good young talent with him. They're only 25 and 21 years old, so could be together, before serious decline for a good 10 years.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Deep Sound Channel said:


> On the off chance that you, LeBron James, are putzing around on this internet basketball forum, I have 4 words for you:
> 
> *More titles than Jordan*
> 
> ...


Don't know for best dynasty ever, but I think that the Bulls should try hard to sign James. 

Good things will come with James.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The guy is pretty much right. 

Lebron James is the best player in the game, and D-Rose's career trajectory suggests he COULD be top 10 given his insane talent level, work ethic, rate of improvement, etc. 

History suggests that pairing up two top 10 players on the same team makes you an instant contender.

Then throw in that we've got some really damn good role players in Noah, Deng, and Taj. 

We would certainly have some holes to fill with regard to 3-pt shooting and such, but the point remains. This is Lebron's best chance he'll ever have to join an NBA dynasty. If he stays in CLE, he won't win too many more titles (none beyond this season, IMO). 

His 3 options are Miami, Chicago, and Oklahoma City. Chicago is the big market where he'll get all the attention on top of being on a dynasty. Oklahoma City could arguably have a better team by pairing up the top 2 scorers in the game today, with a great 3rd fiddle in Westbrook, but will his ego be happy in the smaller city? Miami is another town struggling just to draw fans, and you wonder if there might be leadership friction between James and Wade (even though they like each other fine).

Not sure where Lebron's priorities are...money? loyalty? winning? attention/recognition? If winning and recognition are most important, than Chicago is his only choice.

My prediction though is he does value the money and loyalty, and will ultimately stay in CLE.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I never thought of Lebron in OK. I don't think that'd be that good of a pairing though, since he and Durant are essentially the same position and too similar in what they do (even though they do it entirely differently of course). 

I also think that the money would be comparable in Chicago in the end, as he would have much more recognition and endorsements there. Staying in Cleveland makes zero sense, unless he wants to wait till he's in his 30s to start competing again after these old guys on his team now are gone. Lets say the Bulls get Lebron and Rudy Gay (SG in this lineup, as Lebron and Derrick will always handle the ball) and trade James Johnson to move up and draft Cole Aldrich:

Rose/Hinrich
Gay/Hinrich
LeBron/Gay
Gibson/Noah
Noah/Aldrich

Not a bad top 7 at all.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

aldrich sucks


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

We have two months to dream. Yippee!


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

sign him..and tell him to play with some class....if theres one huge thing jordan has over him..its that...stop prancing around like a 12 year old flaunting your talent after you make a shot...i love bron but that has always pissed me off about him


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

BullFan16 said:


> sign him..and tell him to play with some class....if theres one huge thing jordan has over him..its that...stop prancing around like a 12 year old flaunting your talent after you make a shot...i love bron but that has always pissed me off about him


Mmh...can this change if he is a Bulls perhaps?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullFan16 said:


> sign him..and tell him to play with some class....if theres one huge thing jordan has over him..its that...stop prancing around like a 12 year old flaunting your talent after you make a shot...i love bron but that has always pissed me off about him


Exactly. I can't stand the guy personally, but I THINK I could learn to tolerate his arrogance and immaturity if he was a Bull.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Exactly. I can't stand the guy personally, but I THINK I could learn to tolerate his arrogance and immaturity if he was a Bull.


Same for me. With a little hope that he can change this a little bit.

;-)


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Hahahaha...now we're promising 7 titles to a guy that can't win 1 with Shaq & Antawan Jamison on his team? Um, 6 titles was unbelieveable, 7 is close to damn near impossible. Besides, who's to say he doesn't opt to sign with Miami or god forbid NYK? We need a real NBA coach before we even begin to think about free agency. LeBron would be a great addition to the Bulls, a team changing, title chasing addition. But it's a dream that I just can't see Pax/Gar/Reinsdork making come true.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> But it's a dream that I just can't see Pax/Gar/Reinsdork making come true.


Yes. It is a dream. Hopefully Pax/Gar/Reinsdorf can make this dream real. 



SWIFTSLICK said:


> Hahahaha...now we're promising 7 titles to a guy that can't win 1 with Shaq & Antawan Jamison on his team?


Shaq isn't the Shaq from LA or Miami. So this isn't a point. Jamison need to find his role with this team. And this already has take to much time. But it isn't easy with a player like James on the team.

Btw who was promising?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

How many years now has the Media pretty much crowned Lebron the title lol, 3 years in a row now. The excuses for the guy need to stop, hes not getting the job done right now against Boston, no excuses. He's the best player in the game but the Jordan comparisons need to stop, Jordan would have tried to score 60 damn points tonight, Lebron looked done after the 2nd quarter.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

As much as I want Lebron on this team, I'm not sure he will leave Cleveland if they lose to the Celtics. 

I'm hearing on Mike & Mike (Golic is from Cleveland) that the city of Cleveland will not just be unhappy, but will no kidding suffer economically with Lebron leaving. He brings in so much revenue for that city, beyond just the Cavs franchise. Oh and btw, the Cavs franchise will go down in value by $100M bucks!

Lebron will be absolutely DESPISED by his hometown if he leaves on such a crummy note. This goes beyond just basketball. Do I agree it should be so personal? No. Lebron should do what he wants. But, that's not the way people are, or how the world works.

I think Lebron will feel guilted into staying. I think he likes his mega-mansion, and he'll happily take the 6-year deal. What good is winning 5 titles in Chicago, or playing at Madison Square Garden, if you're known as a traitor by your hometown? This is why IMO I think he's better off winning the title for Cleveland this year. He can leave and people won't hate him nearly as much.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> How many years now has the Media pretty much crowned Lebron the title lol, 3 years in a row now. The excuses for the guy need to stop, hes not getting the job done right now against Boston, no excuses. *He's the best player in the game but the Jordan comparisons need to stop*, Jordan would have tried to score 60 damn points tonight, Lebron looked done after the 2nd quarter.


He's not the first nor the last o suffer in comparison to MJ... I think the problem is that MJ fundamentally altered peoples perception of the impact a non-big man could have on the game. The problem is, MJ is the exception, and just like there wasn't a perimeter player quite as dominant before him, it may be the case that we'll never see a perimeter player quite that dominant again. 

I think Lebron is already one of the greatest player to step on an NBA court, but I agree bizkit, he's a ways a way from being realistically compared to Michael Jordan.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hard to blame Lebron for Cleveland's trouble... without Lebron Chicago would have swept Cleveland out of the first round. Where is the rest of this vaunted Cleveland squad?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Hard to blame Lebron for Cleveland's trouble... without Lebron Chicago would have swept Cleveland out of the first round. Where is the rest of this vaunted Cleveland squad?


Mike Brown is getting a lot of criticism as well. He really has not done anything worth noting on the coaching front. Some think he changes up the rotations too much; e.g., playing Hickson 5 minutes one night, then starting the next. Ditto with Shaq's minutes.

Contrast that to the Celtics; they are very very consistent with they're use of players. You know that Rondo, Allen, Pierce, KG, and Perkins will be out there for 30-35 minutes each nearly every night. You know who the backups are, and how much they should play.

Chemistry and consistency is huge in the playoffs, and that overrides any benefit you gain from trying to play chess with your group of players.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Cleveland has done a terrible job building a team around Lebron. They have no youth other than the completely overrated Hickson, no real #2 option, no quality coach. James would be stupid to stay in Cleveland because they will never win. They will lose three of their top players to retirement within two years. Jamison is 33, Shaq is 37, Z is 34. Who is there to replace them? Williams and Varejao are both 27 so they're not going to improve much if at all from here. Either he leaves or he's going to become the Dominique to Oklahoma's Jordan


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Williams and Varejao are both 27 so they're not going to improve much if at all from here.


Dwyane Wade improved quite a bit at 27, as did Kobe at 27. Obviously Williams and Varejao aren't of their caliber, but seriously, 27 is not that old, even in the world of professional athletics.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Cleveland has done a terrible job building a team around Lebron.


I dont know about that, the cav's 2 years in a row have had damn good records, this year they had the best record in the NBA, all of that is NOT just because of Lebron James. The team is actually build perfectly for Lebron, hes got guy's that hit open 3 point shots when he drives and kicks, hes playing next to a very good forward in Antawn Jamison who I think is not being used correctly. 

The problem is the team is so built around Lebron James domination game in and game out they dont have a backup scoring 3 or 2 to keep the team in a game when Lebron's fade away 3 point shot goes away.



> I think Lebron is already one of the greatest player to step on an NBA court, but I agree bizkit, he's a ways a way from being realistically compared to Michael Jordan.


No doubt, when its all said and done Lebron will be a top 3-5 NBA player of all time. I'm not taking anything away from the guy, the only thing that irks me is when media say's things like Lebron is better than Jordan, when stats and championships would say otherwise.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/blog/chicago/bulls

Broussard's gut feeling: LeBron to Chicago


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

50/50 those are scary odd's if you are a Cav's fan. 

Chicago obviously is a better choice if Lebron wants championship's but his image would grow to a whole other level in New York. If Lebron goes to Chicago he will never get out of Jordan's shadow, the comparisons and expectations to win 6 titles could really be something he does not want on his shoulders. If he goes to NY hes the guy, he will be treated like the greatest player in the history of that franchise, they will probably win 1 or 2 titles in 5-6 years and he will solidify his legacy as one of the greats, easily. 

Chicago is logical choice for Championships but NY is the easy choice to be Lebron James and to grow his own legacy. Lets hope Lebron wants the challenge of playing in the house that Jordan built, heck it just makes sense to come to Chicago. Derrick Rose is an all star with Superstar potential, Noah is a solid role player, you add Lebron to that mix and you got a championship contending core that will last a decade.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm also wondering where all this stuff is coming from? I find it hard to believe that Lebron is leaking out this kind of information during an important playoff run. Does he want to leave Cleveland a loser? Like Broussard said the all time greats never really left their original teams, they grew title contenders.

Going back to Lebrons terrible game 5 performance, I would really like to see how he will bounce back. The truly great players dominate after a game like that. Jordan once had a 15 point game against the Knicks in a bad game 2 loss during the 89 playoffs, the next game he scored 40 points 9 ast 15 rebounds, still angry about his 15 point performance he then scored 47 points 6 ast and 11 rebounds the game after, and then capped the series off with back to back 40 and 10 games lol. Wow.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He should go to OKC, but probably won't.

I also don't see how Durant plays the same on the court, not even averaging 3 assists. Durant is more like a ridiculous Rashard Lewis than a bruising triple-double fiend.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Like Broussard said the all time greats never really left their original teams, they grew title contenders.


Shaq left Orlando for the promised land in LA.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If Boston bounces Cleveland, I got a very good feeling bout LBJ coming here.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Shaq left Orlando for the promised land in LA.


He said that Shaq went there as the Fundation, there where really no set pieces there and Kobe was an unknown so I guess hes the only exception. 

If Lebron leaves it will be viewed as a failure by the franchise to put something around him but in all honesty I think Lebron would share some of the blame for not winning a title in Cleveland. Truly great players elevate their games to win a series, I have not seen Lebron do it against the Celtics even though I have seen him do it before against the Magic.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> He should go to OKC, but probably won't.
> 
> I also don't see how Durant plays the same on the court, not even averaging 3 assists. Durant is more like a ridiculous Rashard Lewis than a bruising triple-double fiend.


The speculation is OKC is too small a market for LBJ's interests. Besides, Chicago was only a handful of wins behind OKC (9 to be exact), and much of that was due to the Bulls' having tons of injury while OKC was pretty healthy all year (OKC btw had Durant, Westbrook, Green, and Thabo play in all 82 games, while all their other key guys were above 70...almost absurdly good health).

LBJ could play on a contender either way, true; but would he rather do it on the bigger stage?

The Jordan shadow thing is overblown. It's been a long time since Jordan was here. LBJ wants to be the greatest ever, right? Doesn't matter if he plays in Chicago, New York, OKC, whatever...he will always be measured against Jordan if he is ever considered the GOAT.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> The Jordan shadow thing is overblown. It's been a long time since Jordan was here. LBJ wants to be the greatest ever, right? Doesn't matter if he plays in Chicago, New York, OKC, whatever...he will always be measured against Jordan if he is ever considered the GOAT.


I think it does matter a bit, Lebron is getting blasted by the media for having a bad game lol, imagine how bad it would be if the did not win a title right away in Chicago. While I think Lebron is great and a HOF player the guy is not on the same level as Jordan and I doubt he ever will be, so for those expecting 6-7 titles if he came here is just not realistic or fair.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think it does matter a bit, Lebron is getting blasted by the media for having a bad game lol, imagine how bad it would be if the did not win a title right away in Chicago. While I think Lebron is great and a HOF player the guy is not on the same level as Jordan and I doubt he ever will be, so for those expecting 6-7 titles if he came here is just not realistic or fair.


I agree LBJ is still a level below Jordan. Physically and skill wise he is right there with MJ, but mentally he doesn't quite have it yet. Maybe it's the sense of entitlement. I never remember MJ acting like he was entitled to anything the way LBJ behaves. That's what kept MJ working so hard and never letting his guard down.

However, I disagree on the realism of 6 titles. If you pair up LBJ and D-Rose, I think they have a tremendous opportunity to run off a dynasty. LBJ is already the top player in the game, and D-Rose I really believe will be a top 10 player very soon. (At least, I can't think of 10 players I'd rather have)

Historically when you pair up two guys are are top 10 players in the league, you are an immediate contender. Then factor in that the Bulls already have a solid supporting cast already, in Noah, Gibson, Deng, and Hinrich. Those guys do exactly what role players need to do, and that's play hard, defend, share the ball. (While Deng is a questionable fit, I would not rule him out as being a small-ball PF alongside LBJ)

Granted, I am speaking in what-ifs. I actually think if Cleveland loses (which they will, as it would seem), Lebron will feel guilted into staying in Cleveland (not to mention the maxed out 6-yr deal he can sign).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I agree LBJ is still a level below Jordan. Physically and skill wise he is right there with MJ, but mentally he doesn't quite have it yet. Maybe it's the sense of entitlement. I never remember MJ acting like he was entitled to anything the way LBJ behaves. That's what kept MJ working so hard and never letting his guard down.


Yeah, to be honest a lot of guys have had equal talent to Jordan, Vince Carter could have been great but he just never wanted it that bad, Wade is very close to Jordan but he does not have that extra something to take it to the next level. Lebron is actually way more of a physical specimen and his skill set is as good as anyone but like you said the mentality is not there, he is two notches below Jordan and I would say even 1 notch below Kobe in terms of wanting to win and doing whatever it takes to win.



> However, I disagree on the realism of 6 titles. If you pair up LBJ and D-Rose, I think they have a tremendous opportunity to run off a dynasty. LBJ is already the top player in the game, and D-Rose I really believe will be a top 10 player very soon. (At least, I can't think of 10 players I'd rather have)


They can run off a dynasty but nothing like the Bulls teams from the 90's. As great as Lebron is he does not compare to the greatest of all time in Jordan, while I think Lebron and Rose will win you titles, I dont think they will be locks every year to win a title the way the Bulls were. Heck if Jordan never retired who knows how many more titles they would have had, so a dynasty like that is just not realistic. Heck a Kobe and prime Shaq could not win it every year. Too many things must go right and lets not dismiss the idea that other teams will become great as well, OKC and Portland could be damn good in the future.



> Historically when you pair up two guys are are top 10 players in the league, you are an immediate contender. Then factor in that the Bulls already have a solid supporting cast already, in Noah, Gibson, Deng, and Hinrich. Those guys do exactly what role players need to do, and that's play hard, defend, share the ball. (While Deng is a questionable fit, I would not rule him out as being a small-ball PF alongside LBJ)


I agree, but the Bulls have 0 3 point shooters, even with Lebron and Rose they would need a great 3 point shooter. 



> Granted, I am speaking in what-ifs. I actually think if Cleveland loses (which they will, as it would seem), Lebron will feel guilted into staying in Cleveland (not to mention the maxed out 6-yr deal he can sign).


I cant blame him if he stay's, to be in the mount Olympus of NBA players he needs to win that city a title. Like I said before a lot of blame can be put on the Cav's for not putting a second scoring threat on that team but blame has to be given to Lebron as well, Lebron gave up in game 5. The Cavs have put a really good team around Lebron, hes not playing with turds like Wade is, hes got 3 point shooters at the corners, hes got a couple of bigs who rebound and defend well, hes got a lot of weapons that FIT HIS GAME, no excuses he needs to get it done. He needs to come back with a 50 point game.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The speculation is OKC is too small a market for LBJ's interests. Besides, Chicago was only a handful of wins behind OKC (9 to be exact), and much of that was due to the Bulls' having tons of injury while OKC was pretty healthy all year (OKC btw had Durant, Westbrook, Green, and Thabo play in all 82 games, while all their other key guys were above 70...almost absurdly good health).
> 
> LBJ could play on a contender either way, true; but would he rather do it on the bigger stage?
> 
> The Jordan shadow thing is overblown. It's been a long time since Jordan was here. LBJ wants to be the greatest ever, right? Doesn't matter if he plays in Chicago, New York, OKC, whatever...he will always be measured against Jordan if he is ever considered the GOAT.


He was expected to leave Cleveland without signing this current extension... Knicks signing in 2007 or something. Until he extended, odds on him wearing a Cavs jersey in 2010 were very low. So why take these three years on the "small" stage with Larry Hughes and Drew Gooden at the time? (still better than the Marbury Knicks) He just did it for various reasons.

He could sign an MLE with Boston and play the 4, that would be hilarious. Maybe 75 wins though. A bit better than Tony Allen or Big Baby.

But I can't predict that well, in 2008 saying Detroit would be pathetic in 2010 would be a longshot. I never would have taken the Thunder winning 50. And three+ year predictions are worse, like Michelle Wie doing well and playing the Masters, or Greg Oden being Mutombo.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's going to be a part of the Brooklyn Nets. They're moving there in what, 2 years? Yeah, he's going to build an epic arena and become the King of New York,


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> He's going to be a part of the Brooklyn Nets. They're moving there in what, 2 years? Yeah, he's going to build an epic arena and become the King of New York,


But will be remembered as a failure in Cleveland.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> But will be remembered as a failure in Cleveland.


Yes, the collective hive mind will judge him this way.

If he's failure then so are Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning, Carmelo, Dominique Wilkins, George Gervin, Steve Nash, Reggie Miller, and others if we're counting 6-7 year runs.

And Chris Paul would be a much bigger failure, with the team only winning two second-round playoff games and usually the team not in the playoffs. Maybe he's a semi-bust. 

If they never got Lebron, they'd be the Bucks with more heartbreak. Cleveland had more postseason wins in their two series than Milwaukee has had since 2003. Instead the Cavs were elite and knocked teams out or had to be knocked out. Fortune smiled on them for every game he played.

Very good players can be failures, probably Yao/T-Mac and Arenas, but not Lebron.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> Yes, the collective hive mind will judge him this way.
> 
> If he's failure then so are Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning, Carmelo, Dominique Wilkins, George Gervin, Steve Nash, Reggie Miller, and others if we're counting 6-7 year runs.
> 
> ...


The past 3 season's the Cav's had a pretty damn good team, say all you want about talent or that Lebron play's with crap but if he trully played with crap they would not be winning 60+ games the past couple of seasons. 

Lebron did not get the job done this series, yes its true. He needed to explode for 50 points but instead he had back to back bad shooting games and even though he had a triple double he had way too many TO's and he never established himself offensively. 

I'm not calling Lebron a failure but thats how he will be remembered in Cleveland if he leaves like this.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> But will be remembered as a failure in Cleveland.


^^^This is one big reason I think Lebron stays in Cleveland. 

IMO, most people are thinking backwards on this. If Cleveland had won the title this year, Lebron would have far less pressure to stay. He could leave Cleveland on a high note -- they wouldn't hate him for it, and he would be known as the guy who led them to a title without that great of a supporting cast (good cast, but not great).

Now that he has failed (again), it will look bad on him if he abandons that city for greener pastures. And if he goes on to win multiple titles alongside Rose or Durant or Lopez, he will always be known as the guy who couldn't do it in Cleveland.

Then again, you know the old saying "Jordan couldn't do it himself" until he had Scottie, HoGrant, etc. So in summary, I have no idea what his reasoning is...I just get the sense he has a pretty solid 75% chance of staying in Cleveland, and a lowly 25% of leaving. Of that 25%, I'd say Chicago might be the front runner based on rumblings we hear...with New Jersey and New York in the mix as well.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Then again, you know the old saying "Jordan couldn't do it himself" until he had Scottie, HoGrant, etc. So in summary, I have no idea what his reasoning is...I just get the sense he has a pretty solid 75% chance of staying in Cleveland, and a lowly 25% of leaving. Of that 25%, I'd say Chicago might be the front runner based on rumblings we hear...with New Jersey and New York in the mix as well.


True but the Cav's have more than enough talent to at least make a finals!

And lets be honest, its not like Lebron is playing against the same teams that Jordan did in his attempt to win a title.. HECK Cav's were the favorites 2 years in a row!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

This three year deal with Cleveland made sense, but all he has to do is call Ken Griffey, Jr. for a future top-20 player (at the time) signing an 8-year hometown deal (without another star player).

I'll also add Kidd to that list... it hasn't been much of a playoff era for these Mavs but it's better than him trying to leave the winning impression in New Jersey.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> This three year deal with Cleveland made sense, but all he has to do is call Ken Griffey, Jr. for a future top-20 player (at the time) signing an 8-year hometown deal (without another star player).
> 
> I'll also add Kidd to that list... it hasn't been much of a playoff era for these Mavs but it's better than him trying to leave the winning impression in New Jersey.


Going from the East to the West in hopes of a title is A hell of a lot tougher to then just stay with a good team in the East. Just ask Kidd.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> True but the Cav's have more than enough talent to at least make a finals!
> 
> And lets be honest, its not like Lebron is playing against the same teams that Jordan did in his attempt to win a title.. HECK Cav's were the favorites 2 years in a row!


I didn't know that they had TWO 20ppg threats on any given night. Boston has 4. Orlando has 2 1/2. Cleveland has 1. It has been Lebron plus fringe starters and bench players playing starter minutes for years in Cleveland. There's nothing more he can do. Much like Barkley with Philly, he has to GTFO or waste his career there. SEVEN YEARS and they couldn't find him ONE quality teammate. Everyone keeps claiming zircon is diamond but not a single team in the league would trade and all star for two of Cleveland's starters.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> I didn't know that they had TWO 20ppg threats on any given night. Boston has 4. Orlando has 2 1/2. Cleveland has 1. It has been Lebron plus fringe starters and bench players playing starter minutes for years in Cleveland. There's nothing more he can do. Much like Barkley with Philly, he has to GTFO or waste his career there. SEVEN YEARS and they couldn't find him ONE quality teammate. Everyone keeps claiming zircon is diamond but not a single team in the league would trade and all star for two of Cleveland's starters.


So what, the Bulls had 1 more double digit scorer than the Cav's did so those that mean they are better? 

The excused need to stop, a garbage team does not win 67 and 62 games PERIOD. If you want to argue that the Cav's dont show up for the playoff's fine I will give you that, but the fact is the Cav's were the favorites 2 years in a row. 

Lebron could have single handedly beaten the Celtics, heck we have seen it before with great players. Lebron shot horribly the last 2 games.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> So what, the Bulls had 1 more double digit scorer than the Cav's did so those that mean they are better?
> 
> The excused need to stop, a garbage team does not win 67 and 62 games PERIOD. If you want to argue that the Cav's dont show up for the playoff's fine I will give you that, but the fact is the Cav's were the favorites 2 years in a row.
> 
> Lebron could have single handedly beaten the Celtics, heck we have seen it before with great players. Lebron shot horribly the last 2 games.


Did I write 20 points or did I write double digits?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> Did I write 20 points or did I write double digits?


The Knicks are full of guys that can score 20 points any given night, the Nets have two guys that can score 20 a night, the Nuggets rank first in scoring yet they failed to make it past the first round.

I will agree that the Cav's had players who disappeared in the playoff's but I will never say that a 60 win team can be described as a team with 1 great player and surrounded by garbage, as great as Lebron is no team with garbage players win 60+ games.


----------

